# Disturbing Obama Quotes..from His Infamous Books!



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Know the TRUTH before you VOTE! Don't let charisma fool you!

*Think you know who this man is?

This possible President of the United States?? Read Below
and

ask yourselves, is this REALLY someone we can see as the

President of our great nation!!!!

Below are a few lines from Obama's books; In his words!*

http://babygotbooks.com/Obama.jpg
http://www.theslot.com/gifs/obama2.jpg

>From Dreams of My Father: 'I ceased to advertise my
mother's race at the age of 12 or 13, when I began to
suspect that by doing so I was ingratiating myself to
whites.'

>From Dreams of My Father : 'I found a solace in nursing a
pervasive sense of grievance and animosity against my
mother's race.'

From Dreams of My Father: 'There was something about him
that made me wary, a little too sure of himself, maybe. And
white.'

From Dreams of My Father: 'It remained necessary to prove
which side you were on, to show your loyalty to the black
masses, to strike out and name names.'

From Dreams of My Father: 'I never emulate white men and
brown men whose fates didn't speak to my own. It was into my
father's image, the black man, son of Africa , that I'd
packed all the attributes I sought in myself , the
attributes of Martin and Malcolm, DuBois and Mandela.'

*And FINALLY the Most Damming one of ALL of them!!!

>From Audacity of Hope: 'I will stand with the Muslims
should the political winds shift in an ugly direction.'*
< /DIV>

* If you have never forwarded an e-mail, now is the time to
Do so!!!! We CANNOT have someone with this type of mentality
running our GREAT nation!! I don't care whether you a
Democrat or a Conservative. We CANNOT turn ourselves over to
this type of character in a President. PLEASE help spread
the word!


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Disturbing for sure......Disturbing that you would post such garbage!

So he struggled with trying to identify who he was as a child cought between two differnt races, big flippin deal.

Hunter I wonder if in your spare time what websites you visit? I have never seen someone so filled with hate?

You have every right to post your opinion but (in this post) I think you push the edge when it comes to racism. I for one have lost all respect for your political opinion, post logical debate issues like Plainsman or Bob and it might be respected more.



> And FINALLY the Most Damming one of ALL of them!!!
> 
> >From Audacity of Hope: 'I will stand with the Muslims
> should the political winds shift in an ugly direction


This could be read many ways if your fairly short in the mind and react without objectivity you might read it as ( I will side with terrorists ).

Think about it for a minute.................. ........................................................................................................

IT could also mean If the political winds get ugly I will side with honest law abiding Muslims. I have a Flag from Norway hanging in my basement, does that mean I rape and pilage? not every muslim is bad or would you debate that? Yes I will be the first to admit there are some badass freaks that are willing to do anything to harm us but lets deal with them not a whole race.

Why don't you read the book and then quote it instead of parroting the bs you pull of your hate websites/emails. I say this telling you I have not read the book myself but I'm not the one pretending to quote it.

TC


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

tail chaser said:


> I have a Flag from Norway hanging in my basement, does that mean I rape and pilage?


 I don't know about that. I knew Norway was known for exporting oil and seafood and for shipbuilding, But I didn't see rape and pillage on the travel brochure.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Hunter is very passionate about his beliefs in politics. I enjoy reading his posts. It's not racism. Obama plays the "Race-Card" enough. I don't usually post because Hunter or Plainsman steal any good thoughts I have (lol). I usually read a, if I do post, try to make a stupid comment. I don't agree 100% with Plainsman or Hunter. But I do like a lot of their posts. I'll be honest I know both sides put a spin on things. My beliefs are along the conservative lines. But all I have read and seen on this election. Obama scares the hell out of me. I'm not please with the choices but I think he would be one of the last people I voted for. *But I'm not judging him on the color of his skin but by the content of his character.* I do like reading almost all posts on here from everyone. The posts I really don't like are the ones that accuse people of falsehoods just because they disagree with them. Hatred is a terrible thing. I don't hate many people and Obama is certainly not one of the few I do. But I do disagree with him greatly on most of the things he says.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

> I think you push the edge when it comes to racism


Here we go again. Same old race card played when toes are stepped on. I haven't seen racism enter any of the posts. But I guess I can see where the weak of mind could conjure that up. When a person has no track record to draw upon then his/her words and associates are what their character is based on. In case it hasn't been noticed those words are from his book. Those are his words and his alone. I don't need to buy and read Mein Kampf to understand the character of Hitler either. If I were to suggest buying and reading books it would be world history books because history is certainly being repeated here, and it appears to me a lot of fools are buying into it.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Well tail chaser, it's too bad he can't write what he means or maybe he chooses to be vague. This guy is not trustworthy. I'm sure he is happy to have those like you that try to make his statements seem ok to some while keeping the intent to those he is writing to.

It's sad to see the race card used so often when no other good rebuttal can be made.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Good post Bigunit, I forgot to mention the whole Viking thing ya know raping,pilaging ect I should have mentioned that and maybe not Norway. They also have some great looking women!

I would diasagree with you on one thing....



> Hunter is very passionate about his beliefs in politics. I enjoy reading his posts. It's not racism.


I would say posting a quote such as: 


> 'I will stand with the Muslims
> should the political winds shift in an ugly direction.'


Then to follow it with: 


> If you have never forwarded an e-mail, now is the time to
> Do so!!!! We CANNOT have someone with this type of mentality
> running our GREAT nation!! I don't care whether you a
> Democrat or a Conservative. We CANNOT turn ourselves over to
> ...


I would say it is. its spreading/building a fear of a race. How can it not be? its propaganda. What if instead the quote were " I will stand with Vetrans if the political winds shift in an ugly direction". Remember before 9-11 the most recent large scale terrorist act was two white guys who plotted to blow up the federal building in OK City. One was a war Vet does that mean all vets are Bad? If I were to spin an email saying an angry white US war vet blew up the Federal building in OK City. No white US war vet has the character to be president, wouldn't that be wrong? Of course!

Bgunit I'm not saying he is wrong for not liking Obama, I'm not even defending Obama, I don't know yet who I am going to vote for. You have every right to not like or like any canidate you wish, I wish we had a alot more to pick from! What I am saying is it is very wrong of him to spread propaganda such as he did. Political opinions are one thing propaganda is simply dangerous. Do you think Hitler was elected to power because he ran on a platform that said we will exterminate the Jews? No, it was propaganda that turned a country against a race. Since we live in this cut-n-paste/post, foward, internet world propaganda is easy to spread without knowing it, perhaps Hunter does not know this, if that is the case I apologize.

Websters definition of ignorant:


> lacking knowledge or comprehension of the thing specified


Would you agree that racism is ignorance? I can't say for sure, its just one definition. I would say being a racist or acting on racism most definatly is ignorant. If people just foward stuff without putting thought to it isn't that ignorant as well?

Alot of thought went into that email he posted not by him but the creators, notice how they say "wether you are a Democrat or a Conservative" they didn't say "Democrat or Republican" Its ment to pray apon peoples fear. Its propaganda and both sides do it as I scold both sides for doing it, just so happens there are not alot from the left that I see in this forum.

You said


> Obama scares the hell out of me. I'm not please with the choices but I think he would be one of the last people I voted for. But I'm not judging him on the color of his skin but by the content of his character.


I respect your descision and opinion I would just for once like to see an elction based on beliving in somebody and not fearing one person more than the other. Todays politics are like saying do you want step in cow crap or horse crap? its still crap, I would like to avoid the crap all together.

TC


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

> notice how they say "wether you are a Democrat or a Conservative" they didn't say "Democrat or Republican" Its ment to pray apon peoples fear.


I don't see what you're getting at. Many Democrats don't like to be called Liberals and many Conservatives don't like to be called a Republican. I no longer consider myself a Republican. I am a Conservative.

I also don't believe quoting his book is being racist. We have a group of people whose belief is in the destruction of another. I don't believe standing with that is ok. He may have meant that and then again he may not have. As with many of his statements he is vague in order to create what ever meaning he wants dependent on who he is talking to or how the "political winds" change.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Todays politics are like saying do you want step in cow crap or horse crap? its still crap, I would like to avoid the crap all together.


Isn't that the truth.



> 'I will stand with the Muslims
> should the political winds shift in an ugly direction.'


There is something everyone is missing here. Muslims are not a race hence there is no racism in any posts. 
Tail chaser, I respect your efforts to stop racism, and propaganda, but you have fallen into trap. By calling this racism and condemning someone for that you have initiated propaganda of sorts. Perhaps a better term would be counter intelligence disinformation.

Another point as I understand it Obama is only 12.5 percent black, and 50% white, with the remaining of Arab decent. I don't even care about the Arab part. It may be mostly Arabs that are the terrorists, but it is radical Islam that creates the terrorist. Therefore like the black, and white portion of Obama we must also not let the Arab part cloud our reason. People are people.

What I don't like about Obama is his far left platform, his association with some people who I do not trust, his lack of experience, and his poor judgment about out enemies. As I said I don't like where he is at politically, but combined with many other factors I don't trust him. I fear those who can not be trusted.

I like stable people. I am terribly disappointed on where Bush stands on the border, and immigration. However, the man makes up his mind without taking a poll, and you know where he stands. Even though I disagree on many things, I trust him. I don't trust Obama at all, and McCain very little. Most of my distrust is their shifting policies. If they switch what they support from the primaries to the general election how do I know what they really believe?


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

cwoparson Good post I see your point about it being his words from his book, I understand were you are comming from. I too can be picked apart and made to look like a fool if people pick quotes from here and there without providing the full intent of the writer. Its just like being swarn in as a witness...."Do you swear to tell the truth and nothing but the whole truth" Its not "Do you swear to tell the truth".

What if I were an author and wrote" I spent last night with alecia, picked her up after work. I rode her all night long it was the wettest ride of my life. I thought it was never going to end. The next morning she took a while to warm up but once I got her lubed up we started all over again". Now what are you thinking? 

What if I call my motorcycle alecia, and I was writing about riding to Sturgis in the rain. Still my words but what was my intention?

TC


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

cwoparson

I stand corrected on one thing I edited my response to Hunter. I added (in this post) before


> I think you push the edge when it comes to racism.


 I did not want anyone to think I found all of his posts racist. I am only claiming this one is.
TC


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/ownwords.asp


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

longshot



> Well tail chaser, it's too bad he can't write what he means or maybe he chooses to be vague. This guy is not trustworthy. I'm sure he is happy to have those like you that try to make his statements seem ok to some while keeping the intent to those he is writing to.
> 
> It's sad to see the race card used so often when no other good rebuttal can be made.


Thats a tricky statement are you referring to me? Are you reffering to Obama? 
Who exactly are you claiming he is writing to?

A muslim is basically someone who practices Islam. So the quote coud be translated to read:
"I will stand with those that choose to pratice islam should the political winds shift in an ugly direction." Does that statement scare you? Do you think all islam is bad? what exactly do you know about islam? Do you believe anyone should have religous freedom? This might shock you but I don't! Yes radical Islam is a problem but not all Islam. Those who belive in the extermination of Christianity I have a problem with just like I'm sure you do. Its not Islam that s the problem its the fanatics just like.......Oh I don't know how about that David K guy in Texas who used a book not unlike that other book of Islam, the Quran to get people to follow a false idol or idea. You see every religion has its freaks that can lead to death, inbreeding, abuse. I know that may seem like a harsh statement so don't pass to much judment on me, I get a get out of jail free card for saying that, my brother is a pastor! ha-ha.

TC


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

> Know the TRUTH before you VOTE! Don't let charisma fool you!


Is how the email / post started, I am now off to purchase the book(s) to see what is exactly the quote is in its full context. Please give me untill tomorrow to reply then we will be able to see if I have to eat my own words or I prove that the fowarded email is pragandist preying on racist fears.

TC


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Tail Chaser I was referring to Obama in my post. Also you must have a problem with the English language. I never stated that all Islam or Muslims are bad. Stop your pettiness. The problem I have with Obama's quote is that he will stand with them unconditionally. That is what bothers me. Will he stand with a group even for the wrong reasons and against the American people? That is what I mean by vague. It's hard to tell what his intent was. Stop the race card bs.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Longshot said:


> The problem I have with Obama's quote is that he will stand with them unconditionally. That is what bothers me. Will he stand with a group even for the wrong reasons and against the American people? That is what I mean by vague. It's hard to tell what his intent was. Stop the race card bs.


tailchaser, i respect your opinions on everything you have posted and said...obviously you do not feel the same way about me......so be it, be who you are and don't deny it.

*No-bama is a scary individual. we have proof through his writings, he would side with Muslims if the situation called for it...what situation?? do we really want a President who's judgement could so easily be clouded by a specific religious affiliation? i say no.....no way in hell!*

*race has absolutely nothing to do with this......that is ridiculous.*
good luck with your research and the email was forwarded on to me...i am a strong believer in the written word and in words spoken...this candidate is the most inconsistent individual, with so many questionable ideas and past affiliations, every to run for the highest office in the land....*how can we not be suspicious?? it is there for all to read*.........


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

> So the quote could be translated to read:


Thats what I see as your biggest problem right there. You keep trying to translate something that doesn't require or need translating. It was written in English and spoken in English. Everyone understands what was said without a new translation by you or anyone else.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

First off after finding bias in snopes I don't trust anything they say anymore. I have not found one of these sites that I can give complete credibility to, not even wikipedia. The one that comes the closest to having it right most of the time is factcheck.org.

The first time I read these quotes I reasoned they were perhaps 33% accurate, but 10% accuracy would bother me. I found a lot of bias in Obama's statements. As an example when speaking about his cousin:

They refused to play with him because of his dark unblemished skin.

Now you tell me what child would not play with another child because his skin was unblemished. Do all white kids have blemished skin? Do all black kids have unblemished skin? His statement indicates blemished skin had a part in it. That is unbelievable, and a portion unbelievable taints the whole remark. If he had left it at

He also speaks highly of Mandela, and I doubt if the young people can remember the real Mandela, only what our media now portrays. Do they know of the butchered people in South Africa? I doubt it. Mandela's organization spread terror.

His last statement about standing with the Muslims I have no grip with. If they are simply Muslims, and not radicals that want kill all infidels. If he means because of freedom of religion and in fairness he would stand with them when mistreated for no reason then I would stand with them also.

I'm glad your going to get the book. I couldn't bring myself to purchase something that gave profit to Obama. I look forward to what you find. I trust you much more than snopes. Please give us the entire paragraph that each of these statements are contained within so that we may interpret for ourselves. Some people interpret different than others. That would be absolutely great.

In ending I hope people noticed my statement that Muslim is not a race. A statement about Islam is not racist.

Also, because the smallest part of Obama's race is black I really will not consider him the first black president if he wins. He is first white, next Arab, and last black with only 12.5%. Bottom line, he is American just like you and I. Another fact, he is far, far, left. He is an American socialist. If he was conservative and his parents were from Mars, but he was an American citizen I would vote for him.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> First off after finding bias in snopes I don't trust anything they say anymore.


I agree, but there is alot of bias right here too! :lol:


----------



## cbas (Apr 3, 2007)

Good god!! I almost missed this thread 

I wonder what the First Amendment has to say about this....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_of ... ted_States


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

cbas, not sure what you are trying to say. He can practice whatever religion he wants and say what he wants, but I don't have to agree with it. It is also my right to say so.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I wonder what the First Amendment has to say about this....


No problem cbas I'll help you out here. It means you can be a Christian, a Muslin, a Hindu, anything you want, and you can do so in total safety of your person, your job, etc. We even tolerate Scientology fruit cakes, in Hollywierd, and the other part of the first amendment to the constitution lets me call them that.

What you can't do is human sacrafice nor can you fly airplanes into tall buildings etc, etc, etc, ------- even burning witches at the stake is no longer in vogue. One even run for president lately. :rollin:


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

> even burning witches at the stake is no longer in vogue


Well crap, there goes my planned summer trip to Salem this year.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> ---- even burning witches at the stake is no longer in vogue.


Yeah no crap all we can do now is divorce them. :lol:


----------

